# Filter Media alternatives for Penguin BioWheel



## alisteeves (Nov 10, 2014)

If this has been posted before, please feel free to let me know!

I have two Bio-Wheel Rite-Size B 150 HOB Filters running in my 20 gallon tank. I generally keep a Carbon Filter in each one but I realize now that it's slightly unnecessary!

I'd like to switch one of them [or maybe even both] up with other media, but Marineland really only offers that one product [as far as I know] for their filters.

I'm a bit new to the hobby still, but I'd like to find other options to maximize my filter effectiveness!

Any recos? Perhaps generic brands that might fit it? Sponge / polishing pads, or media that I could use? Bags that might fit?

Any help is appreciated. 

Ali


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i have cartridges for those filters that are refillable with whaever media u like


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with above...you can buy these and put whatever you want in them.
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aqua...cts_id=6872&osCsid=e1ek9id5q9c415ccsgpvc3kce7
--
Paul


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

*filter media*

Another option is to use a sponge as a pre-filter on the intake. Great way to prevent fry from getting sucked up into the intake. Mart.


----------



## alisteeves (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh, thank you all! and great idea on the pre-filter intake sponge. I might just do that. You cut down a sponge to fit, right?


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

alisteeves said:


> Oh, thank you all! and great idea on the pre-filter intake sponge. I might just do that. You cut down a sponge to fit, right? What I like to do is use a soldering iron, in a well ventilated area, to get a perfect fit.


----------

